
Ask HN: I'm interested in blockchain but put off by the hype. What should I do? - amorphous
I have been dabbling with blockchain for a while, I see it&#x27;s potential and would like to focus on it sincerely, but I&#x27;m  put off by the hype it surrounds. I feel I&#x27;m just following everyone else and soon I&#x27;ll be too late as blockchain will enter the &quot;trough of disillusionment&quot; (Gartner hype cycle). Chasing hype makes me nervous so that a part of me tells me to focus better on something quieter, less &quot;sexy&quot;. But I&#x27;m interested in the technology!<p>A broader question is: what to do if you are interested in a hyped technology?<p>Sorry in case this question doesn&#x27;t make much sense, but do you feel the same?
======
jstewartmobile
I believe Hinton was on the wrong end of the hype-cycle for the greater part
of his career. Now he's an international celebrity. Persistence!

------
atomical
The intelligent investor has to find the real value. What problem is
blockchain solving for X industry and how strong is the proof?

